# pb applescript pour export calendrier ical en ics



## reniou (21 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
J'essaye en vain d'exporter un calendrier ical(version 4) au format ics en applescript .

Première piste essayée -> save


> set aliasfichier to alias "Macintosh HD:Users:Rene:desktop:Calendrier.ics"
> tell application "iCal"
> activate
> set varcal to (calendars whose title is "Personnel")
> ...


même en créant au préalable un fichier Calendrier.ics vide çà ne marche pas
(nb: j'ai du mettre dans ce message desktop avec un petit d car sinon çà affiche    )


Seconde voie testée: UI scripting


> tell application "iCal" to activate
> tell application "System Events"
> click menu item "Exporter" of menu "Fichier" of menu bar 1 of application process "iCal"
> keystroke "Calendrier"
> ...


j'arrive pas à "appuyer" sur le bouton Exporter ou à faire Return 

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?
merci d'avance


----------



## reniou (24 Février 2010)

je me répond ...
j'ai trouvé pour la seconde voie : il fallait demander deux fois Exporter...
(attention ce ne sont pas trois petits points mais ellipses, un code obtenu avec  ALt ; il me semble )


> tell application "iCal"
> activate
> set the visible of the window 1 to true
> tell application "System Events"
> ...


si on veux exporter tous les calendriers iCal


> tell application "iCal"
> activate
> set the visible of the window 1 to true
> set calendarNames to title of every calendar
> ...


les fichiers ics sont créés sur le bureau (pas terrible)
On peut toujours les dupliquer après ...

help: Quelqu'un a la solution avec save ????


----------

